# Port a cath and mac



## WEBBSURFN (Jul 8, 2009)

If the surgeon places the port a cath (36566) and the anesthesiologist using MAC anesthesia which anesthesia code do you use the only thing I can come up with is 00532.  I need help with this one.


----------



## FractalMind (Jul 8, 2009)

yes, 00532=4 is the correct crosscode on the 2009 ASA crosswalk book.

Erika.


----------



## WEBBSURFN (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks I thought I was right but wanted to make sure.  We use encoder pro and that would not give me the anesthesia code.


----------

